# Baby Teeth



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone had to have their Havs baby teeth pulled? I have had to have Divas pulled and now today they are pulling Augies. I give them plenty of bones to chew and a raw diet and kibble. These are the two fang teeth. I was just wondering what might have caused this?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Some of the Havs seem to have really strong canines and they do have to be pulled by a veterinarian. Others just fall out easily. The strong-rooted ones seem to stay in the same family.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Kim,
I was wondering what I might have done wrong. Maybe all their teeth will be good and strong.
Robin


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We finally took Bella to the vet after trying rounds of tug of war with her and giving her chew sticks to get her baby teeth out. She's 8 months old and the baby teeth should be out by now.

Our vet said she needed to be sedated and have them removed. He said it's not an easy job getting the canines out because of the deep roots and it's like taking a wisdom tooth out of a human.

She has three or four baby teeth that are next to the adult teeth. She will be fully sedated to have them removed. We haven't gotten the estimate for the job but it won't be _nearly_ as expensive as her spay. One thing I can say about our vet is that we totally trust him with sedating Bella. He's extremely careful and monitors the animal with the help of other assistants.

He said that it's not uncommon for toy dogs to not loose their baby teeth.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

The vet just called and said he had recovered fine and they plucked his ears and clipped his nails. All is well again. I don't like to have to put them to sleep, but I trust my vet as well. Augie is 8 months old. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I was worried about that when we first got Boo. His "fangs" and some of his molars stayed in for several months with his adults fully in. We had already had him spayed, so I was worried about putting him under again. One day I looked and they were gone. I was so relived. I was told that sometimes they do stay longer in toy dogs than in bigger dogs which I am used too. Im glad that everything is fine with Augie....


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Boo is georgous, maybe I should have waited too, they probably would fall out. The vet said it could mess up his bite, even though we don't show I felt like I better go ahead and do it. He is home now and 125.00 later, everything went well.

Robin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad it went well, Robin. Yes, they may have fallen out later, but with Augie being 8 months old, it isn't really worth the risk of having his bite go off. Consider it an insurance payment.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm so glad it went well. It's nice to get the ears and stuff out of the way too. 
Ollie had to have his baby teeth removed too. It must be pretty common.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

We had to have Bunni's removed, too. I think it's just a matter of genetics. Some of them lose them easily and some don't. 
Hav's that I've seen also have different types of teeth. Some have 'toy dog teeth' which in my opinion only , tend to not want to fall out. Some have 'big dog teeth' and those seem to tend to fall out naturally. Nothing scientific, y'all, just an observation.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Never fear you did nothing wrong, some of the teeth just will not come out on their own. I did the same as the others with trying to get them loose, nothing worked so off to the vet Smarty went and it was over in no time. We're glad everything worked out so well.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Robin, Tessa had to have 2 pulled when she was spayed. One I could clearly see but the other was a surprise.

Glad the extractions went well!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I _just_ had Tito's one stubborn canine pulled too, like Wed. The other popped out just fine but this one was being a meanie. He is a little over six months and I just didn't want to deal with the paranoia that his bite would be messed up since his adults had pretty much come all the way in and we are showing him. The vet said it might come out on its own, but the risk of messing up the bite in the case that it wouldn't just was not worth it to me. I think it is genetics, but on the other hand Tito's family doesn't have the problem with the pulling...so I guess I will never know since I made the executive decision to take it out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci lost them all pretty much on time except for ONE. The doggie dentist told me to wait a few months and sure enough, it came it right after she turned 1. One day, it was just GONE. Some do lose them later (or so the dentist tells me) and some have to be pulled.

Kara


----------

